# computer memory gold content.



## azgard (Apr 5, 2011)

i got about 15 pounds of older computer memory. mostly SD ram all with the gold fingers. anyone now the approx amount of gold per found of memory. also is the only gold on the fingers or is there some in the chips too. i noticed some of the sticks i got have gold contacts on the back where memory chips were never soldered on. im saving those out to scrape the chips off. i noticed that this memory on ebay gets high prices when sold in lots $10-15 per pound. i was thinking of selling it but i decided to go ahead and start cutting off the fingers. seem like if people woould pay $200+ for 15lbs of this there should be a good amount more then that worth of gold.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 6, 2011)

The memory with fingers cut off are still worth about half, so don't trash them. The memory stick gold content is on the forum if you use the search button.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2011)

The fingers on the ram will run about 25 cents each if memory serves me right. And yes some of the chips have gold as well that are on the sticks.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

We tried to work it out some time back(Steve gets the credit),1 pound of memory yields approximately 1 ounce of fingers(cut close).16 lbs of memory yields approximately 1 pound of fingers.1 pound of fingers yields approximately 3-4 grams of gold.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget about the monolithic capacitors you will find on most memeory sticks as well. A large majority of them contain Pd and/or Ag in relatively high percentages (1-2% of the capacitor weight) as e-scrap goes.

In some rare cases the monolithics contain Au and/or Pt also.

Steve


----------



## shyknee (Apr 6, 2011)

And sticks scraped clean still have value for copper

edit There is not much more value than 15$ per pound average.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

azgard said:


> i noticed some of the sticks i got have gold contacts on the back where memory chips were never soldered on. im saving those out to scrape the chips off.


Sorry I missed this when I read your post the first time.Yes those are in fact gold plated,and they are the same gauge plating that is on the fingers.It is advised to remove the chips from these sticks,because the plating is under all of them as well.Every ddr and sdram style stick that has this added gold plating,will yield approximately double that of the sticks without plating on the "contact pads".
Editted for spelling......see even I make spelling mistakes.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

shyknee said:


> And sticks scraped clean still have value for copper


True,and there are companies that will purchase your stripped memory for that purpose alone.
We need to thank Lazersteve for taking the time,and energy, to figure those calculations on memory.This forum would not be what it is without him and the other mods.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Mic,

Hats off to you for taking the time to credit your sources. So many people in the world today overlook the need to give credit where credit is due. For this I commend you.

In the scientific community (and other professions) it is highly frowned upon not to properly credit your sources.

On the topic of gold yields from e-scrap, I want to also mention that Chris Owen (GoldSilverPro) deserves credit for his work on gold surface area/volume calculations. He has put a lot of effort into getting very accurate results form his estimates. A lot of what he has posted here on the subject will undoubtedly turn up in guides and other 'sources' around the Internet. 

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=9460
:wink:


----------

